# Sisters quilt !!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Finished and delivered !! 









:drum:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oohhh, very nice!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW!! That is some quilt.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful, she must be thrilled!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooooh my! Beautiful!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Oooh I like that! Just to check, is that black and shades of gray? nice touch with what looks like ice blue. Gives me ideas, as if I need more "to do" items.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

margo said:


> Oooh I like that! Just to check, is that black and shades of gray? nice touch with what looks like ice blue. Gives me ideas, as if I need more "to do" items.


nope, its choclate brown with whites/blue !! hee hee ...grays would be pretty though !!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful, what a lucky sister you have!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh my! Very pretty.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW ...I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT......
bopeep


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

What a wonderful quilt!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It is really nice. Your sister will love it.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Miz Mary, that is gorgeous!! I bet she was just floored by it. Looks pretty large. Great job!!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Looks really nice. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------

